
Sugary drink consumption plunges in Chile after new food laws - ComputerGuru
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/11/health/chile-soda-warning-label.html
======
fyfy18
The UK has had similar labelling for a while, as well as higher taxes on high
sugar drinks. Has the same effect been seen there?

[https://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/jun/19/traffic-
ligh...](https://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/jun/19/traffic-light-health-
labels-food)

